# صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2008)

يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي . 
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني . 
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر . 
أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل .. 
أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي . 
لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة ، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب . 
أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

آآآآآآآآمين


صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

امييييييييين
صلاه جميله اوووى يا كاندى لدرجة انى بتمنى احفظها .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## K A T Y (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

_*آمين*_​ 
_*شكرا ليكي يا كاندي صلاة جميلة جدا *_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



ارووجة قال:


> آآآآآآآآمين
> 
> 
> صلاة جميلة جدااااا
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



Dona Nabil قال:


> امييييييييين
> صلاه جميله اوووى يا كاندى لدرجة انى بتمنى احفظها .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



ميرسى ليكى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



K A T Y قال:


> _*آمين*_​
> _*شكرا ليكي يا كاندي صلاة جميلة جدا *_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rose24 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

*امين... شكرا كاندي على هذا الدعاء ..الرب يستجيب دائما.. امين*


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



rose24 قال:


> *امين... شكرا كاندي على هذا الدعاء ..الرب يستجيب دائما.. امين*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## اميره الحياه (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

شكرا الك  كاندي ربنا يكون معك امين


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



اميره الحياه قال:


> شكرا الك  كاندي ربنا يكون معك امين



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fight the devil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

شكرا للصلاه الجميله اختي كاندي ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك

تحياتي


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



salman shamoon قال:


> شكرا للصلاه الجميله اختي كاندي ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك
> 
> تحياتي



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

امييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2008)

امين    صلاة جميلة اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييييين



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



happy angel قال:


> امين    صلاة جميلة اوى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الخضر (27 يوليو 2008)

امين... شكرا كاندي على هذا الدعاء


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



الخضر قال:


> امين... شكرا كاندي على هذا الدعاء



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## maria123 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

آآآآآآآآمين


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



maria123 قال:


> آآآآآآآآمين



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



candy shop قال:


> يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي .​
> ​




أد إيه جميل اوى ان الإنسان يسبح بفرح لله فى وقت الضيقة 
عاوزة اقولكم ان الإنسان اللى بيتقبل الضيقة بفرح بياخد بركة كبيرة اوى وكمان ممكن تكون الضيقة دى سبب بركة وتقربنا من ربنا أكتر من الأول يعنى تكون بمثابة الإنذار اللى بينبهنا اننا مهما بعدنا عنو ومهما الظروف بقت صعبة علينا
لازم تانى نرجع لربنا

ميرسي لحضرتك تاسونى كاندى على الصلاة الجميلة جداً
بجد رائعة 
ربنا يارب يعوض تعب خدمتك الجميلة دايماً
أذكري ابنتك الضعيفة فى صلواتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل​

باسم  يسوع​
شكرا  لك  على الصلاة الجميلة​و شكرا لك  يا سيدي  لانك  لا تنسى خرافك​


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> أد إيه جميل اوى ان الإنسان يسبح بفرح لله فى وقت الضيقة
> عاوزة اقولكم ان الإنسان اللى بيتقبل الضيقة بفرح بياخد بركة كبيرة اوى وكمان ممكن تكون الضيقة دى سبب بركة وتقربنا من ربنا أكتر من الأول يعنى تكون بمثابة الإنذار اللى بينبهنا اننا مهما بعدنا عنو ومهما الظروف بقت صعبة علينا
> لازم تانى نرجع لربنا
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى اوى يا حبيبتى 

على كلامك الجميل

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى 

امين​


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



amjad-ri قال:


> أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل​
> 
> باسم  يسوع​
> شكرا  لك  على الصلاة الجميلة​و شكرا لك  يا سيدي  لانك  لا تنسى خرافك​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا امجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مينا 188 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*

يارب اخرج كل من هم فى ضيقات
يارب اخرج النفوس الحبيسه فى اقفاص الاكتئاب 

شكرا كاندى بجد كنت بدور على صلاه زى كده 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة عندما ينتابك الضيق*



مينا 188 قال:


> يارب اخرج كل من هم فى ضيقات
> يارب اخرج النفوس الحبيسه فى اقفاص الاكتئاب
> 
> شكرا كاندى بجد كنت بدور على صلاه زى كده
> ربنا يبارك تعبك




ميرسى يا مينا

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------

